# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κριση Πανικού

## Kido

Παιδια καλησπέρα ειναι η πρώτη φορα που γραφω . Εδω και 2 μήνες δεν ειμαι καθόλου καλα . Πασχω απο κρίσεις πανικού . Απο την ημερα που το επαθα πριν 2 μηνες για πρωτη φορα που εχει γίνει εμονή . Συχέχεια εχω την φοβία μην με ξαναπιάσει ως που τελικα με ξαναπιάνει . Ειδικα αν νοιωσω &lt;&lt;δεσμευση &gt;&gt; με πιάνει πάντα . Δεσμευση εννοω ας πουμε να παω να κανω 2 ωρες μαθημα αγγλικων που ν θα ειμαι κλεισμενος σε μια αιυουσα . Πηγα σε γιατρό και μου εδωσε κατι χαπακια Inderal και οντως λίγο με ηρεμούν , αλλα δεν με γιατρευουν και αρχιζει και με πέρνει πού από κατω. Ακομα και για μπασκετ φοβαμαι να παω γιατιθ με πιανουν ταχυκαρδιες και νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω. Πηγα την αλλη φορα γηπεδο και εφυγα γιατι ενοιωσα σκοτοδίνες . Ρε παιδια γιατρευεται αυτό ? Πείτε μου καμια εμπειρια σας ή καποιον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης . Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά .

----------


## Giorgos4

Kαλησπέρα και πρωτα απ\' ολα μη φοβασαι. Να ξερεις οτι οι περισσοτεροι εδω εχουμε βιωσει αυτο ακριβως που περιγραφεις και ακομα χειροτερα. Την κριση πανικου τη φοβασαι στην αρχη, οταν δεν ξερεις τι ειναι. Να ξερεις οτι δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα απο αυτο, ουτε να τρελαθεις, ουτε να πεθανεις, οπως φοβουνται πολλοι.
Τι ηλικια εχεις? απ\' οσο ξερω το inderal ειναι χαπι για την καρδια, δεν ξερω ποσο θα σε βοηθησει.. Σε καρδιολογο πηγες? Θα επρεπε να πας σε ενα ψυχολογο ή σε ψυχιατρο για να σε αντιμετωπισουν οπως πρεπει. Πιθανο να χρειαστει να παρεις καποιο ηπιο αγχολυτικο ή να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια.
Μη φοβασαι ομως, κρισεις πανικου εχουμε παθει ολοι. Ειναι κατι που αν το αντιμετωπισεις , θα σε αφησει μια για παντα.

----------

